# Non-Christian music



## Constantlyreforming (Apr 4, 2013)

Do you listen to non-Christian music? If so why, and what bands do you listen to?

Is it permissible?
Just curious on the thoughts here...


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 4, 2013)

It's hard to answer. What is non-Christian music? If it's music composed by non-Christians, the answer is easier.

Beethoven. I listen to his music because I like the synthesis of the best of the Classic and early Romantic period. It also helps remind me that talent is a remarkable method of blinding.

There are many other composers I could bring up for similar reasons.

For non-classical music, I've enjoyed Jerry Jeff Walker, Jimmy Buffett, Rolling Stones, the Doors, Country Joe and the Fish, and many others. I still like some of their more insightful tunes. Sometimes those people compellingly capture the difficulty of living after the Fall.

But I don't know any of the newer bands.


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Apr 4, 2013)

yeah, that was basically my question....music composed by non-Christians. At times, Christians will release music into the secular market as well...


----------



## Mindaboo (Apr 4, 2013)

I listen to some classical music. I don't think it has to be Christian composed for us to enjoy the beauty of it. It's still a gift from God...common grace. My kids play classical music, and I have often found myself wondering if some of it's appropriate. When I look up the stories behind why it was written I'm shocked. The music is beautiful, but the story behind it is not. When I've taken my kids to the symphony we'll often go to the lectures before the concert, and the conductor will tell what was happening historically during the times the music was written and will speak about the composer and what the song is supposed to illustrate. Some of it's pretty bad. I wonder if I should listen to those songs. 

It will be interesting to hear what other's thoughts are on this.


----------



## joejohnston3 (Apr 4, 2013)

I enjoy jazz and classical but try to avoid any music that is offensive or compromising. In this day and age it is harder to come by music that is acceptable.


----------



## Bible Belt Presbyterian (Apr 4, 2013)

I listen to all kinds of music, but mainly for the music itself than the lyrics. Actually, it is pretty much everything other than heavy metal/screaming, hip-hop, and K-love. I enjoy the tempo of country music but the lyrics have gotten so cheesy I can't listen to it for long. I enjoy everything from Bob Dylan to Mozart to hymns (which is why I don't care for K-Love).

I may be sinning in listening to it but I feel as though I can listen to it whilst still guarding my mind and heart from the lyrics. I have used a few songs when working with youth to show how society things and how pitiful and wrong it is, and how it will lead to nothing. Therefore, I think there is some use in knowing what society is "saying". Francis Schaeffer in describing the "Line of Despair" shows that it starts in philosophy and progresses to art, music, general culture, and then finally to theology.


----------



## Bethel (Apr 4, 2013)

I've been struggling with this question as well. Some of the clothes & shoes that I wear are probably made by non-Christians, and some of the stores where I shop are probably owned or employed by non-Christians (granted there are Christians in these sectors); so why can't I listen to music that is produced by non-Christians? As I answer this question for myself, the problem that I come up against is that music can affect me emotionally whereas the shirt I'm wearing doesn't do that (unless, of course, I think it makes me look fat). My personal conclusion so far is that music is not amoral (or at least the lyrics are not), but as Mindy's comment on the background of some of the classical music suggests, I'm even wondering if the music itself can be amoral.

Therefore, I've recently limited my music intake as I've thought about this and I found that I listen to more sermons and read my Bible more throughout the day, so I've seen some positive results. Of course, I would not take my experience and make it a requirement for all Christians, but for me, limited music exposure (Christian and non-Christian) has been a positive move.

In addition, to make the music that I do listen to more edifying in my life, I've decided to focus on the Psalter. "Whether therefore ye eat, or drink, or whatsoever ye do, do all to the glory of God," (1 Cor. 10:31).

As an adult Christian, secular music has been a stronghold for me that I have ignored. God is so gracious to continue His sanctifying work in my life.


----------



## Bible Belt Presbyterian (Apr 4, 2013)

I do want to add a clarification though. If it is blatantly offensive then I won't listen to it, but if Peter Frampton comes on I won't be turning it off. I use that as an example because it just came on.


----------



## Zach (Apr 4, 2013)

I used to listen to a lot of classic rock and really enjoyed it. The reality is, so much of it is engrained in my head after years of listening. Sometimes a song will come on Pandora, the radio, or be played at a restaurant I'm in and I'll think, "Great song!" and follow along. I've been appalled at how much of what I thought was "good music" was really just about celebrating wickedness. The worst part is, it is engrained in my brain. Talk about wasting my mind!


----------



## Supersillymanable (Apr 4, 2013)

I can't see how listening to music made by non-Christians can be by definition wrong. That's like saying reading books or appreciating art by non-Christians is wrong. 

For me the issue has always been this: what worldview is being promoted in this song? I really enjoy hip-hop, but I have cleansed the vast majority of it from my iPod. Why? Because almost all of it is full of guns, drugs and chauvinistic sexual objectifying of women. I will not fill my head with that stuff. I also found that too much listening to music that pus forward a worldview contrary to the Bible actually screws my thought patterns. It happens over the length of a few months, but it does happen eventually. So I'm rather careful with what I listen to now. I'd much rather fill my head with a sermon or lecture from Michael Horton, John piper, MacArthur, etc than fill my head with rubbish, so why settle for second best?


----------



## KMK (Apr 4, 2013)

As an elementary music teacher, I listen to such classics as "Hot Cross Buns" and "Merrily We Roll Along."


----------



## Andres (Apr 4, 2013)

I find CCM far more annoying than most secular music.


----------



## Mindaboo (Apr 4, 2013)

Andres said:


> I find CCM far more annoying than most secular music.



What is CCM?


----------



## Andres (Apr 4, 2013)

Mindaboo said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > I find CCM far more annoying than most secular music.
> ...



Contemporary Christian Music


----------



## Scottish Lass (Apr 4, 2013)

Mindaboo said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > I find CCM far more annoying than most secular music.
> ...


It generally stands for Contemporary Christian Music, but it includes stuff from the 70's and 80's, so the "Contemporary" part is pretty shaky.


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Apr 4, 2013)

In general, if I am to listen to ANY Christian music, it will be one of the following:

Phil Keaggy
Keith Green
early Whiteheart and Mastedon


In general, most of what I listen to is considered "INdie", which translates into _off the main grid of popular secular music_.


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Apr 4, 2013)

THere is some good stuff out there, but it would be INDIE Christian music, not your usual CCM stuff,.


----------



## Mindaboo (Apr 4, 2013)

Andres said:


> Contemporary Christian Music



I realized that after I hit the post button. But thanks for clarifying for me. I'm a little slow these days.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Apr 4, 2013)

Constantlyreforming said:


> Do you listen to non-Christian music?



Franz Joseph haydn


----------



## au5t1n (Apr 4, 2013)

When you're EP and don't have any particular need or taste for Christian praise songs, there's not much Christian music left over. There is some good music made by Christians that is not necessarily "worship music" but just music about life in the context of the Christian faith. Wholesome music by non-Christians, where such can be found, is also fine with me. Lately I've been listening to classical music and bluegrass. Bluegrass has a lot of Christian themes.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Apr 4, 2013)

Some Christians will listen to music composed only by professed Christians. This is, I believe, fundamentally misguided.

Here's why: There is an apparent assumption at work here and it is that the religious profession of the musician is paramount when considering music. It is not. One may be a fervent Christian and write music of poor quality. One may not profess faith and write excellent music. Just as truth is not person relative, so aesthetic excellence is not person relative. Mozart, for example (or the great Beethoven, as Vic noted), was not a Christian but, from any objective musical analysis, wrote remarkable music. 

Many Christians at this point may frown and protest, "All musical analyses are purely subjective, based merely on personal taste." There is certainly a signficant aspect of taste to music, in terms of what particular persons may like or dislike. Such a subjective aspect, however, does not mean that all is pure subjectivity. Music is both an art and a science to which various sorts of criticism may be brought: some music, across all musical spectra, well expresses all the elements of musical composition and may be said to be beautiful while some music fails, even within its genre, to do so and is rightly deemed inferior. 

It's interesting when Christians demur here and insist that all is a matter of taste. Christians would never be relativists in metaphysics, epistemology, or ethics, but, for some reason, find relativism warranted in aesthetics. No, aesthetics has standards too, as do all arts, crafts, and all human endeavors. The principles for such are found in Scripture (we are to endeavor to do all things well, to the glory of God) while, in each case, the particulars reside within the craft itself, as a good creation of God. In other words, because the Bible does not give details for plumbing (an oft used illustration these days), this does not mean that such do not reside in and are developed from the craft. The Bible has more to say about music than many tasks but not compositionally, as such. It's simply ignorance about music as a craft that prompts one to insist that there are no standards. No real musician thinks that.

All this, then, has been to say that the real question is not whether music is written by a Christian, but whether the music evinces the excellence that it is meant to as a good gift of our gracious God. Much "Christian" music does not. Much "non-Christian" music does. I listen to a lot of great music written by professing Christians and others. Some of this is contemporary. I am not arguing that all good music is old. But all good music is good music (there's some music that is objectively good that I care less for than other good music). 

I am about to give a lecture to a group of potential future ministers on the topic, "The Minister and Music," which I've developed under these three points: "Learn the psalter and the hymnal" (using them devotionally as well as liturgically); "Look for help from the musicians in your church" (in terms of helping to sing the church's music and be aware of performance practices); and, lastly, "Listen to good music" (and here I will cite, among others, Bach, Handel, Haydn, Brahms, Vaughn Williams, and Rutter). So many young men have only heard, outside of a limited amount of church music, popular music, much of which is, politely, insipid. It's like only dining at McDonald's one's whole life. Young men need to have a much better diet than that. We all need to have a good musical diet. 

Peace,
Alan


----------



## Rayn (Apr 4, 2013)

I've wrestled with this basically since becoming a Christian, and my current approach may not be correct, but this is where I currently stand.

Almost all of the music I listen to when I'm not at Church is made by people who aren't Christian. I tend to be a post-modern when it comes to music, i.e. the song doesn't mean the same thing to you as it means to the writer, especially when there are no vocals (so all you guys who listen to classical shouldn't be having close to the same application difficulties when it comes to music). Without words there is hardly any objective meaning -- only a mood, either a happy song, a somber song, maybe morose, whatever -- but it's only a mood, which says absolutely nothing about the narrative and doctrines I believe in. When there are vocals, it gets a little more tricky. I would even say it's possible for me to enjoy a song a nonchristian writes about say, a guy who commits suicide depending on the perspective I have when I listen to it. If I'm listening with the attitude that I know that this isn't a legitimate path to take that springs from a philosophy that is due to this present evil age, that nevertheless is a reality we face in this valley of tears, my own narrative combats it and is able to transform it and I'm even able to be edified as my hopes are directed towards the consummation. 

That said, most of the music I listen to isn't even written in English. But I think any other approach than this will lead to utter chaos and quarreling about things that God created to be received with thanks.


----------



## KMK (Apr 4, 2013)

Alan D. Strange said:


> I am about to give a lecture to a group of potential future ministers on the topic, "The Minister and Music,"



Will it be made available to the PB?


----------



## au5t1n (Apr 4, 2013)

Sometimes songs that are not explicitly Christian are nevertheless able to highlight the damaging effects of sin with particular clarity. Take this one for example:

[video=youtube;cKCRHhmHvjg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cKCRHhmHvjg[/video]

(From about 1:59 to 2:02 there is a well-known synonym for "donkey", so some may not want their children reading along with the subtitles, or listening if their children speak French).

Of course when depravity is highlighted from a non-Christian perspective, it may offer insight, but it will come short of reaching the heart of the problem - rebellion against God. That is where our interpretive filter comes in.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Apr 4, 2013)

Ken:

It's just a little talk that I will give to a dozen and a half young men (at a luncheon at Mid-America) attending the Timothy Conference, an OPC program that seeks to challenge high schoolers and college men to consider the gospel ministry. 

I don't anticipate that it will be recorded (the talk that I am more competent to give, on Machen, will be the more developed one!). I am only an avid amateur, not having degrees in music, though I am musically trained and have taken some course work in the music department years ago. I simply love good music and have been playing, listening to and attending musical performances for about forty years. I've been asked to do this mainly because I am the chairman of the OPC's Psalter-Hymnal Committee. And I am chairman of that not because I have advanced musical degrees, as do some on the committee. I think particularly of our musicologist, Dr. Timothy Shafer, and his wife, Lou Ann, our music editor. They really know music and are consummate professionals and experts and are worth hearing on this matter. I am just a happy dilettante!

Peace,
Alan


----------



## Gage Browning (Apr 4, 2013)

I listen to early U2, The 77's (kinda Christian group), The Choir (kinda Christian), even an occasional Stryper song... My early days influence...


----------



## KMK (Apr 4, 2013)

I still listen to Resurrection Band's first two albums.


----------



## Gage Browning (Apr 4, 2013)

KMK said:


> I still listen to Resurrection Band's first two albums.



Love the Rez Band...


----------



## Martin (Apr 4, 2013)

Constantlyreforming said:


> Do you listen to non-Christian music? If so why, and what bands do you listen to?



Yes. I am a big music fan. I like the old time string bands, early country music, and such. I really am into the early delta blues/country blues type music. Pretty much anything with fiddle, banjo, dobro, guitar, harmonica, etc . I have a Pandora account set up to play Old Crow Medicine Show and such bands. I also like classic rock and classical. I am not into many other present day acts though. I tend to like the older music or music with older influences.

I listen to it because I enjoy it.


----------



## au5t1n (Apr 4, 2013)

Eric said:


> Pretty much anything with fiddle, banjo, dobro, guitar, harmonica, etc. I have a Pandora account set up to play Old Crow Medicine Show and such bands.


----------



## arapahoepark (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes I listen. I listen to symphonic metal and some German dance metal and 80s and a few other bands who don't fall under those genres. Favorite band is Nightwish.


----------



## tman (Apr 4, 2013)

Finally, a metal fan  Nightwish is good stuff.


----------



## JohnGill (Apr 4, 2013)

Constantlyreforming said:


> Do you listen to non-Christian music? If so why, and what bands do you listen to?
> 
> Is it permissible?
> Just curious on the thoughts here...



Yes, because in general I find non-christians to be better musicians than those claiming to be Christians. I listen to Bach, Vivaldi, CCR, Jim Croce, Johnny Horton, Medieval Lute Music, classic Chinese music epsecially er-hu, pipa and qin, certain heavy metal bands (the more lyrical and classical styled bands; most are from foreign countries), Classical Chants (Ensemble Organum) except for the chants calling Mary queen of heaven, particular songs from 80s hair bands, The Pilgrimage to Santiago with Catherine Bott, classic country (50s-70s), some Christian metal bands such as Tourniquet and Mortification, some Alice Cooper, Dio, Iron Maiden (poetry/historical songs I find are their best), Bruce Dickinson (formerly of IM), Scorpions, Rush, Airtime's Jet Pilot, Dual Core, Madeleine Peyroux, VH1's Top 80s songs, Journey, Foreigner, some rap, Flamenco guitar, some songs off the DEF CON XX album, Elvis, Adele, Ennio Morricone, The Cure, and Nerd hip hop such as YT Cracker. However, I refuse to listen CCM. It makes my skin crawl. Almost forgot Savatage and their new name, Trans-Siberian Orchestra.

I also like KEYGEN or C64 SID music.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Apr 4, 2013)

tman said:


> Finally, a metal fan Nightwish is good stuff.



You're not the only metal fans on here, brothers. The brass section of the CSO is magnificent and I am a definite fan.

Peace,
Alan


----------



## arapahoepark (Apr 4, 2013)

tman said:


> Finally, a metal fan  Nightwish is good stuff.


I was at the concert in Denver when Elize Ryd took over for Annette when she was in the hospital and as a result (She also praised our health care system on her blog) decided it was the last straw and to leave the band after the Salt Lake concert.


----------



## JohnGill (Apr 4, 2013)

Anyone ever hear of Deliverance? Never heard of Nightwish.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 4, 2013)

I am fascinated by "Early Music" and medieval music. But gotta watch out for songs of praise to Mary from the Middle Ages.

And bluegress. Flatt and Scruggs are the best.

And Bach, Handel, Vivaldi (if it ain't Baroque, don't fix it). 

And some celtic/irish/scottish stuff like the Chieftens (keeping it "reel"). 

Cannot stand CCM.


----------



## deleteduser99 (Apr 4, 2013)

[I deeply apologize to anyone who might have saw, but the link on the picture I posted here led to something quite inappropriate, so took it down]

I have no issue with that a song is written by a non-Christian. Why make spiritual matters more difficult for them than they already are?

I am very cautious about lyrics. There have been a few times when I've been in the car with my dad and we've flipped on an oldies station. But whatever, the lyric content jumps out at me. Samuel Miller preached a stirring sermon on the theatre, and what he noted in the theatre I notice in so much of the music today: worldly attitudes, sinful idolatry of affections, dressing up immoralities, rebellious spirit, pseudo-spirituality (whether shallow mock-Christianity or new age mysticism), and in many ways turning around vice and virtue to vice versa. I know no one here is stupid enough to happily indulge any of that, but those aren't immaterial factors in selection of music. I couldn't just say, "Well I don't listen to the lyrics" for those reasons. What an ugly situation when your ears love the thing your soul hates!

But reject music just because the artist is (or wasn't) a Christian? Never.


----------



## JohnGill (Apr 4, 2013)

Tourniquet has put out a new album for those who like Christian Metal. It's called Antiseptic Bloodbath and they have posted the official video tracks on their youtube channel (NOTE: their album cover is in violation of the 2nd commandment.) The also have Pathogenic Ocular Dissonance in their video list. Their albums usually have odd names. In some of their tracks they mix in classical music. Their drummer generally only listens to classical music so it has some influence.


----------



## Edward (Apr 4, 2013)

JohnGill said:


> Anyone ever hear of Deliverance?



Now I'm going to be thinking of 'Dueling Banjos' all night.


----------



## JohnGill (Apr 4, 2013)

Edward said:


> JohnGill said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone ever hear of Deliverance?
> ...



Look up 'Weapons of our Warfare' on youtube and it'll remove the banjos.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Apr 4, 2013)

I second the Stryper recommendation! They are a group of Christians performing Christian music,as a matter of fact they are still at it and sound great!

Metal mullets make me laugh we used to say "the higher the hair,the closer to God"

Recently used to worship at the same church with the lead singer (Michael Sweet) who is a great man of God and has a great gift of encouragement,something that sorely needed in the body these days.


[video=youtube;wYKQwuSuKBI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYKQwuSuKBI[/video]


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Apr 5, 2013)

Constantlyreforming said:


> Mastedon


Wow, never thought I would see Mastedon's name come up on the PB. In my old band we played with Mastedon at the "Emissions From The Monolith festival" They are pretty heavy!


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Apr 5, 2013)

Goodcheer68 said:


> Constantlyreforming said:
> 
> 
> > Mastedon
> ...




John Elefante is still producing some excellent music, Patrick. I encourage you to look it all up and download some.


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Apr 5, 2013)

I encourage you all to hear this band called PUNCH BROTHERS. Talk about Talent....

Free Music from Punch Brothers | Live Sampler (Recorded at The Fillmore)

here's a video of them which really shows what they are about...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxaPbOEm070


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Apr 5, 2013)

Oops, wrong band I was talking about mastodon, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZ6Pdrdaju4


----------



## Wynteriii (Apr 5, 2013)

I prefer to old guitar evangelists/ delta blues players. Reverend Gary Davis, Blind Willie Johnson, etc.

I can't forget Sister Rosetta Sharp. Different blue style but still is one my inspirations. 

I have a band of Christians who do Christian music with a Blues/Southern/Alternative twist. If you want, please check it out. http://www.facebook.com/PulledFromDarkness


I also arrange the psalms and play them in a more folk music style. It's a personal project, probably will post some tunes though.


----------



## newcreature (Apr 5, 2013)

I cannot stand gospel (man-centered) or CCM (cheesy). I love rock: Led Zeppelin is probably my favorite band, 3 Doors Down, Soundgarden, The Black Keys. I also enjoy pop/ top 40 and neo soul, R&B such as Adele, Corinne Bailey Rae, Duffy. I enjoy Zen music for relaxation, jazz, classical, newer country music. I enjoy music and what I play typically depends on my mood. I avoid rap because it is so vulgar.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Apr 5, 2013)

arap said:


> I was at the concert in Denver when Elize Ryd took over for Annette when she was in the hospital and as a result (She also praised our health care system on her blog) decided it was the last straw and to leave the band after the Salt Lake concert.



I heard they kicked her out of the band because she complained they didn't cancel the show due to her illness. Anyway, I totally disliked Nightwish with Tarja. And I've seen them with her and with Anette. Anette was way better, in my opinion. But now, isn't Floor Jansen singing for them? If so, she's an amazing vocalist. Saw her with After Forever. Completely amazing.




JohnGill said:


> Anyone ever hear of Deliverance?



Love Deliverance. Their first "real" album is my favorite. Great stuff.


----------



## arapahoepark (Apr 6, 2013)

Pilgrim72 said:


> arap said:
> 
> 
> > I was at the concert in Denver when Elize Ryd took over for Annette when she was in the hospital and as a result (She also praised our health care system on her blog) decided it was the last straw and to leave the band after the Salt Lake concert.
> ...


Yes floor jansen. They next singer they need is eilze ryd. Type in nightwish denver elize ryd, she did wonderfully with only minutes of prep even if she was reading the lyrics. Everyone still stayed when they said annette was in the hospital. I don't know why you dislike tarja, why is that?


----------



## Living Sacrifice (Apr 6, 2013)

First post on here in quite awhile but I saw this thread and couldn't resist. 

First - in answer to the question - I do listen to some secular music but not on a regular basis. I grew up loving the band Rush and have continued to listen to their music over the years. As a reformed guy I am not too happy with their latest album"Clockwork Angels" lyrically but am still impressed with them musically non-the-less. Seems like every time I start listening to a secular band I like I get convicted and wind up turning it off...

I listen to mostly Christian alternative/hard-rock music for a couple of reasons. I tend to like the edgier sound of the music but lyrically the songs are a bit more theologically sound (believe it or not) in most cases. One of my favorite bands - "Becoming the Archetype" - is solidly reformed and makes no bones about where they stand on the doctrines of grace. The guitarist is PCA and actually preached on Reformed Theology at the Cornerstone Festival a couple of years ago. Check their cover of "How Great Thou Art" on youtube sometime...


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 6, 2013)

I enjoy Classical, Jazz, Big Band, certain rock bands (Yes is my favorite), Bluegrass and every so often some pop song may strike a note. I could live without them, but some background tunes are pleasant in work situations where the others would be tripping over the cord on your playing device to silence the hymns or sermons.


----------



## Peairtach (Apr 6, 2013)

I enjoy playing and listening to pipe music, and listening to bands such as the Battlefield Band, Planxty, the Tannahill Weavers, Steeleye Span, Steely Dan and Zero 7, etc.

Like anything else it can have its place in your life, but must be kept in its place.

I don't get much, if anything, out of CCM, which appears to have developed out of the Hippy "Jesus People" stable of the '60s.


----------



## Rayn (Apr 6, 2013)

> I cannot stand gospel (man-centered) or CCM (cheesy).



Yup. Except I think both critiques apply to both "genres."


----------



## BuckeyeGirl (Apr 6, 2013)

I listen to non-Christian music, but I am trying to use discernment in what I listen to. While I don't think it is correct to make a blanket judgment that all pop, rock, indie, etc. music is bad, much of today's music does contain troublesome lyrics. So much of the music I used to enjoy before I became a Christian is filled with lyrics that are antithetical to a Christian worldview. However, as I said, I do not think that all secular music is trash. 

Right now some of my favorite bands are The Civil Wars and Mumford & Sons. I also enjoy Adele (in moderation!), classical, some jazz, opera, and the occasional country song.



Andres said:


> I find CCM far more annoying than most secular music.


 Ditto.


----------



## Gage Browning (Apr 6, 2013)

Jesus is my friend said:


> I second the Stryper recommendation! They are a group of Christians performing Christian music,as a matter of fact they are still at it and sound great!
> 
> Metal mullets make me laugh we used to say "the higher the hair,the closer to God"
> 
> ...



Total Awesomeness! Late 80's I caught a Stryper NT at their concert. Michael Sweet can still belt it!


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Apr 9, 2013)

I encourage you all to listen to this album, as she is on par with Karen Carpenter.

Free Music from Hem | Funnel Cloud


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Apr 9, 2013)

Grew up with rock music, the Who, Springsteen, Dylan, Eric Clapton, etc. As I have gotten older I have become convicted that most of this is in no way God honoring, and have gotten rid of most of it. I now listen to all kinds of music everything from Gregorian Chant, to classical to U2, Third Day, DC Talk, Delirious? to Psalms and hymns.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Apr 10, 2013)

arap said:


> I don't know why you dislike tarja, why is that?



That opera singing drove me up the wall. It did not go well with the music, in my opinion. I felt like she needed a viking helmet for the show...
I need a rock voice to go with the music. Even if it's operatic, it still needs to be done right. Simone Simons, from Epica, probably has the best voice I've heard. Slightly different style of music than Nightwish, but still the same idea. I don't think I could ever enjoy Tarja's vocals under any circumstances.  I don't say that to be mean, it's just not for me.


----------



## tman (Apr 10, 2013)

Living Sacrifice said:


> First post on here in quite awhile but I saw this thread and couldn't resist.
> 
> First - in answer to the question - I do listen to some secular music but not on a regular basis. I grew up loving the band Rush and have continued to listen to their music over the years. As a reformed guy I am not too happy with their latest album"Clockwork Angels" lyrically but am still impressed with them musically non-the-less. Seems like every time I start listening to a secular band I like I get convicted and wind up turning it off...
> 
> I listen to mostly Christian alternative/hard-rock music for a couple of reasons. I tend to like the edgier sound of the music but lyrically the songs are a bit more theologically sound (believe it or not) in most cases. One of my favorite bands - "Becoming the Archetype" - is solidly reformed and makes no bones about where they stand on the doctrines of grace. The guitarist is PCA and actually preached on Reformed Theology at the Cornerstone Festival a couple of years ago. Check their cover of "How Great Thou Art" on youtube sometime...



"Becoming The Archetype" is one of my faves too. They came to Boise (my home) and I missed them  I wish there was more good metal music out there that I could listen to that didn't have such horrible lyrics. I've resorted to lyric-free metal (Merrow, Blotted Science, Loomis, etc...)for the present time.


----------



## littlepeople (Apr 10, 2013)

+1 for Stryper. They covered "shining star" (The EW&F song). It was pretty amazing.


----------



## Mindaboo (Apr 10, 2013)

LadyCalvinist said:


> Grew up with rock music, the Who, Springsteen, Dylan, Eric Clapton, etc. As I have gotten older I have become convicted that most of this is in no way God honoring, and have gotten rid of most of it. I now listen to all kings of music everything from Gregorian Chant, to classical to U2, Third Day, DC Talk, Delirious? to Psalms and hymns.



I listen to a lot of Third Day. I also like Selah. They sing some great hymns. I do listen to some CCM, not many groups, but a few.


----------



## M21195 (Apr 10, 2013)

Gospel Grass Radio (Christian Bluegrass) on Live 365, Progressive, power and symphonic metal


----------



## SinnerSavedByChrist (Apr 11, 2013)

I wonder if there are any brethren like me... 

I grew up under the strict guidance of my mother in classical/baroque/romantic music training... once I became Christian, I pretty much weaned off all pop/rock/anything-secular. Classical music, though filled with the brilliance of the intellect which God gave to its composers, became less alluring to me. 


Now it's just "Crown Him with many Crowns", "All Hail the power of Jesus name", "No other name" (Trevor Hodge) etc... "There is a fountain" (Selah). Oh and how could I forget! Keith Getty's songs, simply sublime.

Does anyone else listen solely to songs of praise to the exclusion of all other music?


----------



## FCC (Apr 11, 2013)

Speaking to yourselves in psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, singing and making melody in your heart to the Lord; Giving thanks always for all things unto God and the Father in the name of our Lord Jesus Christ; Eph. 5:19-20 
Psa. 119:54 Thy statutes have been my songs in the house of my pilgrimage. 

This has become our families guide to music. In our home, automobile, headphones, or laptops we have either the Psalms playing, a sermon playing or a nice audio recording of the Bible. It is sweet, edifying and uplifting and we have come to the point where we do not miss the world's music.


----------



## Relztrah (Apr 11, 2013)

Nightnoise. It's such a shame they are no longer recording.


----------

